# Superlines: Gliss vs. Nanofil



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I've been reading about Gliss fishing line in a number of places. It is described as a "unifiliment" that is stronger than braid, but smoother. Apparently 40# test is about the same diameter as 14# Nanofil, or 8# mono. I would love to have one line that I could use on both spinning and baitcasting equipment. I love Nanofil on spinning reels, but it is not good on baitcasters. Has anyone used Gliss in 40#? What do you think of it?


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

I cast a lot and bought some 8lb nanofil and had issues with it breaking easily. One minute I would catch a nice fish and minutes later it would break like 1lb line. This happened more than a few times. I figured maybe it was old line and bought another spool of 10lb in the green. That seemed to work great, few weeks back I caught 3 very nice 25-30" pike on the line, two weeks later I am gill fishing with the same rod and the line breaks when I try and lift a 9" gill out of the water.

I have now bought a spool of the seaguar smackdown braid in 10lb, that has a 2lb mono thickness. For now I really like it, except for the cost.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Had the same issue with that nanofil line, breaking without any reason...


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Nanofil will fray and the line needs to be checked like any other, it's not very abrasion resistant either.

I've had no problems with it in a non-abrasive environment at all.


----------



## FishinMichigan21 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mess with the Nanofil. That gliss has pretty good reviews, it is something I'm gonna try on spinning gear this year. Its got a smaller diameter than braid, you gotta believe you could fling stuff pretty far on that gliss. Only thing issue I saw from reviews was from people using it on baitcasters fishing in snaggy/rocky/woody areas.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nano fil and smack down are the best casting lines I've used. Neither are as strong as crystal or pp. Just got my hands on the bliss and so far the stuff looks and feels amazing. I'll be running it through the paces sat. Putting the 8# on my spin rod. It's .004 dia. 6# nano is .005. And this stuff is even slicker.
I've got 30# smack down on the bc. It'll be the first time using it other than vertical jigging.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Also had trouble with nanofil because of abrasion breaks. Found that I could cast a few feet further with it but it didn't seem to make much of a difference in catch rate. 120' vs 140' or whatever and I caught about the same as always. No super lines are as abrasion resistant as fluoro or mono but they usually make up for it in the greater breaking strength at smaller diameter, not so much the super soft super cartable nanofil. Another caution I have with super lines is over powering the rod with the pound test. You load a 40# line on a 12# max ML rod and the next thing you know you broke it on a snag. I try not to overload too much, use a lighter leader and always pull straight on snags.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I've been using superlines for years and agree with all of the above, especially about Nano breaking. I've just started with the Gliss (#40 on baitcast, #18 on spinning). The logic is that if I hang up, I'll wrap the line around a boat cleat as a last resort before breaking it.
It seems like the 18# Gliss is, if anything, too thin; lots of wind knots and wraps around the rod tip. It does seem to cast a bit further than other lines, but like kzoo said, I'm not sure an extra 10 ft will make that much difference. 
Overall: Nano is history, Gliss looks like the better deal


----------

